# How do you dream



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake ) 
Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream? 
Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ? 
Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with 

Have you ever been trapped in a dream ( like you try to wake up but cant) 

What senses do you use when dreaming - which one do you not use ( for example I usually know I'm dreaming when I can't tastes something or feel water ) 

Curious....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mephi (Jun 10, 2015)

Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake ) - 
its usually in normal everyday color but sometimes it can be in black and white or pastel to drive a theme or setting better. 

Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream? 
More visual but are also very verbal. They are basically movies going off in my head.

Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both?
I dont narrate unless its reading something someone sent. I do critique tho. There's 2 of me. I get a view through the eyes of the main character (which is rarely me) and a birdseye view as a director (the lucid dreamer). If i dont like something the director will change it or wake me up. I see and understand both views simultaneously. 


Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with ?
Forecast the future? No. Insight? Yes. My dreams can be very themed and if its the same theme over and over again it usually means something is bothering me in real life that im avoiding. 


Have you ever been trapped in a dream ( like you try to wake up but cant) 
No. The closest ive ever got to that was once i had a dream within a dream. I didnt try to wake myself up but the first character had died. Usually that wakes me up but this time i woke up in a dream as me as the main character. That threw me off for a little while but once i figured it out i woke myself up. Never happened again after that.

What senses do you use when dreaming - which one do you not use ( for example I usually know I'm dreaming when I can't tastes something or feel water )
Mostly sight, hearing, and feeling but sometimes eatting /smelling something is important so i am able to do that. Its just very rare.I know im dreaming because i very rarely dream about planet Earth. They are very scifi/fantasy almost every time so most days its painfully obvious.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mephistophelesx said:


> Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake ) -
> its usually in normal everyday color but sometimes it can be in black and white or pastel to drive a theme or setting better.
> 
> Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream?
> ...


That's interesting - I can relate to most of what you said except my dreams are never in black and white- I do have dreams where I make up and play with colors though ( like neon pastels colors). 
Interesting how your dreams gives you insights - mine are so bizarre I'm not even part of it most of the time . Yeah I agree -i don't think that dreams can forecast the future , my mother on the other hand believe she can communicate with the dead and see the future through symbols in her dreams 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## conspicery (Nov 16, 2017)

Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake ) 

They tend to look just like real life, many of them take place in places I know, too. Yet what happens can be very unrealistic.

Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream? 

Visual but people talk, they say one or two sentences.
I only lucid dreamed twice and I was very interested in dreams when I saw them. They didn't last long since I woke up immediately after I noticed I was dreaming.

Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ? 

Both happens.

Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with 

The first one, no. The second one, yes. Dreams tell a lot about subconscious after all.

Have you ever been trapped in a dream ( like you try to wake up but cant) 

It happened once when I was six. I kept waking up in different dreams.

What senses do you use when dreaming - which one do you not use ( for example I usually know I'm dreaming when I can't tastes something or feel water ) 

I only remember using sight and hearing in my dreams. I don't know if I ever used any other senses, I don't really remember.


----------



## Aquiline (Oct 19, 2016)

I don't. Never have.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire (Jul 8, 2017)

Q: Is it in color (if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake)?
A: All of my dreams are in color; they're no different than when I'm awake. Most of the time, I can't even tell I'm in a dream unless I see specific people, places and/or things.

Q: Are your dreams more verbal or visual?
A: Visual.

Q: Do you lucid dream?
A: Yes. My dreams were (and still are) the only place where my unrequited love "loves" me back. 

Q: Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both?
A: Neither. In a lot of my dreams, I'm re-enacting traumatic events I've experienced throughout my lifetime. However, the results tend to vary widely.

Q: Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with?
A: No. And to think otherwise would be a gross error.

Q: Have you ever been trapped in a dream (like you try to wake up but can't)
A: No. But I have woken up and felt almost as if my heart was being ripped clear out of my chest. I've experienced this 3 times in the last 20 years.

Q: What senses do you use when dreaming - which one do you not use? (for example, I usually know I'm dreaming when I can't taste something or feel water)
A: I'm generally usually able to use all my senses. For example: I'm VERY sensitive to the smell of my unrequited love; I know it sounds creepy, but her _scent_ alone fills me with an indescribable euphoria. I can't put it into words anyone can see and/or understand. For some odd reason... being in a dream (given the perfect circumstances) would allow me to do so without a second's hesitation.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake ) 
> I'm not aware of this lol. Sometimes it just feels natural 

Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream? 
> more visual. Yeah i did lucid dreams specially before.


Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ? 
> i don't narrate actually  more like a movie  


Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with 
> i believe it's more of personal conflicts I'm dealing with 

Have you ever been trapped in a dream ( like you try to wake up but cant) 
> yes.. It's actually called sleep paralysis. XD always encountered that before when i was still a non-Christian lol xD i swear 

What senses do you use when dreaming - which one do you not use ( for example I usually know I'm dreaming when I can't tastes something or feel water )
> more on sense of touch and eyesight probably.. And hearing


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

> Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake )


I guess my dreams are in colour. At least that is what I recall from my childhood dreams. Not unusually pastelled, realistic.


> Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream?





> Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ?


They were probably lucid, although I am unable to recall any of my recent dreams as I have been undergoing sleep deprivation for years now. The answer to both questions is thus _ I am not sure_. 



> Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with


I think dreams are somewhat related to your instincts. My grandmother, for instance, had strong faith she would die the day she did. Nobody believed her. She had dreamed about her dead sister calling her the night before she passed and she phoned all her relatives to say her farewells that day. She died of heart stroke.



> Have you ever been trapped in a dream ( like you try to wake up but cant)


Don't think I've ever encountered sleep-paralysis but I had a funny episode of somnambulism in my childhood. I was dreaming of a 'scary' event from the previous day.



> What senses do you use when dreaming - which one do you not use ( for example I usually know I'm dreaming when I can't tastes something or feel water )


---


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake )


Yes. 


> Are your dreams more verbal or visual ?


 Visual


> Do you lucid dream?


Only once, though I would not call it lucid dreaming, but close.


> Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ?


Like a messed up movie.


> Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with


 Blah.



> Have you ever been trapped in a dream ( like you try to wake up but cant)


 NAW!



> What senses do you use when dreaming - which one do you not use ( for example I usually know I'm dreaming when I can't tastes something or feel water )


 I use no senses when I dream


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake


Vivid, real-life color.



> Are your dreams more verbal or visual ?


More visual by about 60% and verbal 40%



> Do you lucid dream?


I reach lucidity every night, but I rarely take control of a dream. I enjoy allowing it to play out.



> Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ?


It's a cross between being movie-like and also as if I'm actually doing something the way I would in real life.



> Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with


I have experienced both subjective and objective forecasting/hyper awareness (esp regarding people who have passed away). [Edit: I mean, both me and my family members have all had predictive dreams about deaths. Also, it's hard for me to commit to believing so much as just stating that I have experienced it.]

I follow Jungian/Depth Psychology attitudes toward dreams. In other words, yes, dreams can help resolve cognitive dissonance. 

Also, dreams are valid tools to solve problems which seem to be difficult to resolve in waking life. 



> Have you ever been trapped in a dream ( like you try to wake up but cant)


I haven't ever experienced sleep paralysis. I have, however, "woken up" in a dream which continues on the themes of the previous ones.



> What senses do you use when dreaming - which one do you not use ( for example I usually know I'm dreaming when I can't tastes something or feel water )


I use all of my senses in dreams and in waking life.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

brightflashes said:


> Vivid, real-life color.
> 
> 
> More visual by about 60% and verbal 40%
> ...


Yeah I reach lucid dream most night and let it play out as well but it's because it never turns out the way I want it when I try to control things ( or when I'm able to I'll wake up right after) 

Interesting - can you tell me more about these dreams? 

I didn't mean sleep paralysis- I have these dreams where I'll wake up on my bed- sit up to get out , only to realize that I'm not awake yet - and I'll try waking up again only to sit up on my bed - I would have to check my dictionary ( because I can't see text clearly in dreams) wake up again - odd I must be the only one who experience with it then 

Thanks for answering 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Acataleptic said:


> I don't. Never have.


Interesting-

how do you think or play with your imagination ? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

I dream in technicolor 3D
my dreams are more visual
not much dialogue


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Interesting - can you tell me more about these dreams?


I dream of people the night before the day they die. I have also had dreams which involve accidents that are associated with my friends or family members. In one, I dreamed my brother got into a car accident and he had. The others are a bit more spooky/personal and I'd rather not share here, but one predicted cause of death and regarded my best friend who was 14 at the time.

My dad didn't remember his dreams his entire life except for two: one he had which let him know his mother died (the symbols in them were specific to her and he knew what it meant before he was told), one of them he had which let him know his brother died, but when he had the dream, he didn't believe it until he got the call that afternoon.

I had similar dreams around the time my dad died. 

My mother dreamt of the church where her grandmother's funeral service took place. Afterward, she drew a picture from memory and sent it to family members and it looked exactly like the church. This one is less believable only because my mom is not a reliable source.

My sister knew our brother was dead when she woke up the morning he died because she had a dream that he wasn't ok. She had an uncontrollable urge to drive to the spot where he was last seen without knowing that's where the spot was.


----------



## Aquiline (Oct 19, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Interesting-
> 
> how do you think or play with your imagination ?


Verbally/musically - I like coming up with storylines, plots, new languages/alphabets, songs and melodies and any combinations thereof. I am highly imaginative in every way except visually - I do not suffer from aphantasia per se, but I do find it difficult to create very clear images in my mind. They tend to be vague and short-lived.

I think the scientific consensus is that we all dream. Some of us simply never remember our dreams. For me, sleep has always been a blank blink of an eye between closing my eyes and opening them again.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Acataleptic said:


> Verbally/musically - I like coming up with storylines, plots, new languages/alphabets, songs and melodies and any combinations thereof. I am highly imaginative in every way except visually - I do not suffer from aphantasia per se, but I do find it difficult to create very clear images in my mind. They tend to be vague and short-lived.
> 
> I think the scientific consensus is that we all dream. Some of us simply never remember our dreams. For me, sleep has always been a blank blink of an eye between closing my eyes and opening them again.


That's pretty interesting, so you can create music - how vivid is it- when reading a book what is it like? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mephi (Jun 10, 2015)

ai.tran.75 said:


> That's interesting - I can relate to most of what you said except my dreams are never in black and white- I do have dreams where I make up and play with colors though ( like neon pastels colors).
> Interesting how your dreams gives you insights - mine are so bizarre I'm not even part of it most of the time . Yeah I agree -i don't think that dreams can forecast the future , my mother on the other hand believe she can communicate with the dead and see the future through symbols in her dreams


Thats very cool. I dont usually get too much insight but every once in a while ill repeat the same dream over and over again, and end up dreaming more often. For example, not that long ago i was hanging out with a group that was very bossy and became very pretentious over time. I didnt want to see it though so i ignored it. Then suddenly i was having all these dreams about conformity and wanting to escaping it. After a week of this nonstop i finally figured out i was just done being friends with that group so i moved on. The dreams stopped. Now its random and spread out again. 

The telling the future thing is always very interesting. Once...i had a dream about this guy and later that very day met him in real life for the first time. He was my new dentist lol. It spooked me but i think the better explanation was that the characters might of looked similar so i replaced the dream characters face with his once i saw it. Memory is a fickle thing. But i did have a friend that swears up and down that she sees future events sometimes. Im unconvinced because there are too many variables but its always fascinated me.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mephistophelesx said:


> Thats very cool. I dont usually get too much insight but every once in a while ill repeat the same dream over and over again, and end up dreaming more often. For example, not that long ago i was hanging out with a group that was very bossy and became very pretentious over time. I didnt want to see it though so i ignored it. Then suddenly i was having all these dreams about conformity and wanting to escaping it. After a week of this nonstop i finally figured out i was just done being friends with that group so i moved on. The dreams stopped. Now its random and spread out again.
> 
> The telling the future thing is always very interesting. Once...i had a dream about this guy and later that very day met him in real life for the first time. He was my new dentist lol. It spooked me but i think the better explanation was that the characters might of looked similar so i replaced the dream characters face with his once i saw it. Memory is a fickle thing. But i did have a friend that swears up and down that she sees future events sometimes. Im unconvinced because there are too many variables but its always fascinated me.


It's interesting that you mentioned character looking similar to what you remembered in your dream- also I find memories to be quite subjective especially in dreams 

My mom had dreams where she will meet the actual person feel a cold vibe - wake up talk about it - and find out later on that that person had passed away - she told me it happened to her 3 times already , I've only witnessed it once . Probably a coincidence but still kinda eery 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake ) 
It is, but it's almost always night time.
Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream? 
Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ? 
No lucid dreams, it's usually first person, visual, but I think a lot in my dreams/talk to myself, but not out loud.


Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with 
I wouldn't call it an insight, it's more like a reminder to address the issues. And I don't think babysitting a zombie or watching a black dog vomit his bloody intestines is actually insightful.
I don't like the idea about forecasting the future. That would be weird. I said my grand-aunt's name in my sleep, and she passed away that night. We were not close, I literally forgot about her existence before the dream. And once I dreamed of my classmate's funeral. I barely knew him then. His dad died that night. There's no future in my deams.


Have you ever been trapped in a dream ( like you try to wake up but cant) 
Nope.

What senses do you use when dreaming - which one do you not use ( for example I usually know I'm dreaming when I can't tastes something or feel water ) 

I don't remember tasting anything.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Blurred colour, visual, the odd time, no narration/dialogue/sound, potential for insight into problems, yes, sight and touch.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Think I've figured out the blurred colour issue. It's as if dreams are perceived during a solar eclipse with a dark shadow, a sense of unreality.


----------



## ilovegoodcheese (Oct 28, 2017)

Mephistophelesx said:


> ....
> The telling the future thing is always very interesting. Once...i had a dream about this guy and later that very day met him in real life for the first time. He was my new dentist lol. It spooked me but i think the better explanation was that the characters might of looked similar so i replaced the dream characters face with his once i saw it. Memory is a fickle thing. But i did have a friend that swears up and down that she sees future events sometimes. Im unconvinced because there are too many variables but its always fascinated me.





ai.tran.75 said:


> It's interesting that you mentioned character looking similar to what you remembered in your dream- also I find memories to be quite subjective especially in dreams
> 
> My mom had dreams where she will meet the actual person feel a cold vibe - wake up talk about it - and find out later on that that person had passed away - she told me it happened to her 3 times already , I've only witnessed it once . Probably a coincidence but still kinda eery



I also have this type of predictive dreams, and usually implying what to be episodes with high levels of emotions like yours.... Sometimes even at lucid time.

So, I searched for an explanation 

Science says that dreams are consolidation events mostly at cortical level, so it is a memory replay always: one can be consolidating your integrative areas, and then it is a recapitulation of perceptions (mostly visual because is were we do have more extension), one can be consolidating emotional areas, and then it is a recap. of emotions, or one can be consolidating cognitive areas then it is a recap of memories. This recap will "discard" duplicates and keep the best network that contains enough information.

Then, what about the "intuitions" ? 

short: no answer yet (and it worries)

long: we also have integrative areas, areas that take care of saliency (the ability to discern that is relevant of what is not). Maybe we are replaying saliency networks, so we "see" alternatives that we have discarded before, so we have new predictions. And this happens more to intuitive people (particularly ENTP) because we are more prone to use this networks in our constant Ne.

more long: previous self answer keeps short for me, and does not still explain why predictions are so good with soo little information, neither why at lucid time, plus in literature is something frequently repeated and described. One very romantic explanation that I like is the one described in the Arthur C. Clarke's novel "Childhood's End": big emotional events are able to porous time lines and be intuited way before they occur. Many other authors are explaining similar versions of the topic. But science says that the time arrow is irreversible.

So, what do you think? do you have an alternative explanation?


----------



## Mephi (Jun 10, 2015)

ilovegoodcheese said:


> I also have this type of predictive dreams, and usually implying what to be episodes with high levels of emotions like yours.... Sometimes even at lucid time.
> 
> So, I searched for an explanation
> 
> ...


I believe there were three different theories about where dreams come from (probably even more at this point). 
1)Reliving past memories. Sometimes it's said because we are bothered by something and are working out the answer out in our heads but maybe some people just relive things. The other is the subconscious being an incessant child saying "look at me" and "give me, give me!". Another one was random parts of the brain activates and says something random or we feel something random, then makes an entire story about it. The last one one seems closest to my style of dreaming so that's probably why i don't have predictive dreams all that much. I don't see how any of those support predicting the future though. I see what you're saying though. Thanks for sharing. Wouldn't Ni be more predictive than Ne? I can see how it'll happen to intuitives more often but it seems to me that Ne users tend to have more random dreams than predictive ones. Maybe i'm not understanding the functions very well tho. 

Anyways i don't really have predictive dreams so im not sure i really understand their scope of what they are predicting. i sometimes see it more like how psychics 'predict events' . It's vague and easily applied to many situations. 

Other times i wouldnt be surprised if the subconscious is picking up on something that hasn't cross the threshold of consciousness just yet. Example, once at school i got this really weird vibe to GTFO of a location so i did. My friends thought i was crazy until some guy was reported to have taken out a gun not that far away. My friends said i was 'psychic' after that because i couldnt explain it but i was probably picking up on other people acting more strangely than usual. So if someone is predicting something about someone they know, i can see how it's just them picking up on strange behavior but not being fully aware of what they are looking at. 

If we calculate the likelihood of an event and it's somewhat accurate, then most of the time it will seem like being psychic because the most probable thing will happen. How often do people report when their psychic dreams were wrong? Or do they just figure it was just another dream? At that point it's just confirmation bias. 

I'm skeptical but I won't say it's impossible. I sometimes look at those crazy graphs i was given in calc class and wonder what if time was one of those graphs? We don't live very long so a very zoomed up version on any graph looks really linear. So maybe we can predict events because it's not all happening linear to begin with. Unless that's been debunk already. Or things exist outside of what we can see that influence us more than we realize. Etc etc. But this is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Aquiline (Oct 19, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> That's pretty interesting, so you can create music - how vivid is it- when reading a book what is it like?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


When the book or music is good - completely lost in it, to the point where I will "wake up" hours later and notice that my body is starving or aching from lack of movement. Everything else goes out of the window and I become completely absorbed in my internal cosmos.


----------



## ilovegoodcheese (Oct 28, 2017)

Mephistophelesx said:


> ...
> Wouldn't Ni be more predictive than Ne?
> ..


To my understanding Ni tends to focus in their-self, re-analysing data searching for errors, Ne is more attached to the outside, looking for new possibilities; Therefore, does not Ni works mostly in the past than Ne ?




Mephistophelesx said:


> ...
> Other times i wouldn't be surprised if the subconscious is picking up on something that hasn't cross the threshold of consciousness just yet. Example, once at school i got this really weird vibe to GTFO of a location so i did. My friends thought i was crazy until some guy was reported to have taken out a gun not that far away. My friends said i was 'psychic' after that because i couldn't explain it but i was probably picking up on other people acting more strangely than usual. So if someone is predicting something about someone they know, i can see how it's just them picking up on strange behavior but not being fully aware of what they are looking at.
> ...


Yes, that's precisly the concept of salience. Book description.




Mephistophelesx said:


> ...
> 
> If we calculate the likelihood of an event and it's somewhat accurate, then most of the time it will seem like being psychic because the most probable thing will happen. How often do people report when their psychic dreams were wrong? Or do they just figure it was just another dream? At that point it's just confirmation bias.
> ...


 yes, maybe there is some confirmation bias, but again -at least in my case and the people close to me- the error is too low for just that. Plus there is a very diverse range of people of diferent epochs reporting similar stuff. This is present in nearly all cultures. It is always confirmation bias?




Mephistophelesx said:


> ...
> I'm skeptical but I won't say it's impossible. I sometimes look at those crazy graphs i was given in calc class and wonder what if time was one of those graphs? We don't live very long so a very zoomed up version on any graph looks really linear. So maybe we can predict events because it's not all happening linear to begin with. Unless that's been debunk already. Or things exist outside of what we can see that influence us more than we realize. Etc etc. But this is a bit of a stretch.
> ...


The arrow of time idea is rephrased into the second law of thermodinamics, entropy always grow, and direction of time is not reversible. And even if we forget about classical thermodinamics, and we try to explain it via some kind of diffusion of information via quantum entanglement, the no-communication and no-broadcast quantum theorem precisely invalidate this transfer, even it is happening beyond light speed by something that we don't know yet.

But, yes... that we don't have -still- a suitable framework to fit an hypothesis does not mean that the observation is necessary flawed, just that we don't have -still- a way to explain it. The issue here is that, as you pointed before, "the observation" is kind of weak. Or not, because if we evaluate the strength of the observation by the number and diversity of reporters, or the observation is real, or somehow we humans are conditioned to believe in it.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

My dreams are like a third-person shooter (in the sense that I see what happens from an impersonal perspective, sometimes I’m not even a “character” in my own dreams).


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

*Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake* ) Yes, it's always in color. Sometimes full color spectrum, butoften in dull, pastels, mostly in the range between purple and orange. I think it's just the atmosphere.

*Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream?* Visual. Sometimes.

*Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ?* No, never narrated. Sometimes like a movie-where I am watching myself as someone else-but usually I am myself experiencing the dream.

*Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with* Yes. My dreams do sometimes directly predict or inform the future.

*Have you ever been trapped in a dream ( like you try to wake up but cant)* Yes, often.

*What senses do you use when dreaming - which one do you not use ( for example I usually know I'm dreaming when I can't tastes something or feel water )* In some of my more vivid dreams I swear I can feel. I once had a dream where I was hit by an attack from a lightening monster. I felt the cold concrete when I hit the ground.
I CANNOT use any sort of keyboard/phone. Anytime I need to use a phone in my dream I desperately make hundreds of attempts to type a number I know by heart yet somehow just cannot hit the correct keys.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

I dream in feelings.

It's a weird concept I've talked to various people and yet I haven't found anyone to whom it happens as well. 
I normally don't remember dreams - unless it's related to a feeling, generally a bad sensation; anxiety, anger, fear. But also, sometimes, hope, enthusiasm or love. And that's the sensation I'd get when I wake up, I can remember what happened through the feeling.

It is especially weird since I do not generally understand feelings and I tend to work through logic.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

olonny said:


> I dream in feelings.
> 
> It's a weird concept I've talked to various people and yet I haven't found anyone to whom it happens as well.
> I normally don't remember dreams - unless it's related to a feeling, generally a bad sensation; anxiety, anger, fear. But also, sometimes, hope, enthusiasm or love. And that's the sensation I'd get when I wake up, I can remember what happened through the feeling.
> ...


I'm much more emotional in my dreams than I am in real life ( I feel emotion I've never experience) for example I was jealous of a refrigerator - in another dream I was feeling anxious and confuse on why my girl friend is mad at me ( I was a men in that dream ?) 
And i woke up crying before ( which I find odd ) 

My dreams varies a lot - these dreams you have- are other people involved? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Fumetsu said:


> *Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake* ) Yes, it's always in color. Sometimes full color spectrum, butoften in dull, pastels, mostly in the range between purple and orange. I think it's just the atmosphere.
> 
> *Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream?* Visual. Sometimes.
> 
> ...


What was your experience with trapping in a dream like ? For me I'll wake up on my own bed a couple of time before actually waking up 

I can't seem to see the keyboard on my phone or dial any number. I also cant read text from a book 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

This is an interesting question. I hardly ever think about my dreams so it's good that you brought up this issue. I think I dream in color, but sometimes it's in black-and-white. My dreams are mostly visual and sometimes there lucid and sometimes they are not. My dreams are kind of like movies complete with special effects. They are very movielike because sometimes I can pick a special power and use that such as turning invisible, flying, walking through walls, and making things appear and disappear. Sometimes I dream about architecture like an office building that I wanted to buy. However in the movielike dreams, many times I know that I'm dreaming, so I tried to influence the course of the dream. 

One time I was trapped in a dream and people were chasing me, but after a long time, I forced myself to wake up. I don't know if I dreamed that I forced myself to wake up or if I really forced myself to wake up. I guess it's hard to tell when you're in a dream. I also have limited senses when I dream. Like I can't taste something or feel water. 

Most of my dreams are a reflection of everyday conflict and stress in my life. Especially the ones where people are chasing me. The people chasing me I think represent my workload at work. I think my mind is cleaning up the stress of the day during dreaming. 

Another interesting question is perhaps what is our most significant dream. Dreaming can also be very awesome and wonderful. It can also be deeply meaningful. There was one dream where I felt like I met God and I felt that he was speaking to me through the dream. That one was very lucid and it felt like it was real. I feel like sometimes dreams can be a divine revelation. It was so real that reality felt fake when I woke up. When I woke up, it was like I entered the matrix and my true body was actually somewhere else.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> My dreams varies a lot - these dreams you have- are other people involved?


Yeah, mostly but not exclusively. Sometimes my feelings are related to some other person, but there's also those cases in which it's just me and my frustration because I cannot go somewhere, or because I cannot do a certain thing.


----------



## Phyrrha (Jul 30, 2017)

In colour, I think, replicating real life albeit with some interesting metaphorical twists; it is the vivid reality rather than colours that remain in memory. 

Both. I have lucid dreams, mostly about work, refining my strategy and work while strangely conscious that I'll awake having made no progress. Quite often these dreams are on a loop resetting the same problem again and again. There usually comes a point when I realise that I've worked through the problem multiple times, which, although still asleep, confirms to me that I'm dreaming.

My dreams usually present as real life. They can be highly metaphorical. So climbing a ladder to the top of a cliff, passing people I know before diving into the water below. Watching a powerful brown horse galloping down a street close to my workplace, with a dove flying closely alongside. The most common recurring feature of my dreams is when I elevate myself high off the ground, opening and then quickly bringing my legs together to create a vacuum of air that lifts me up, a bit like a swimming octopus, only a human on land. It happens when, for one reason or another, I need to get away from other people or escape danger. Sometimes I fly high in the sky.

I believe that dreams bring elements of our unconscious into consciousness, as such dreams bring what your mind already knows to attention, and in this respect forecasts what at some level you know to be in your present and influencing your future. For me, dreams highlight connections or patterns that are becoming apparent, or the true nature of a situation that I haven't acknowledged, and often help me understand my emotional state. It's as though the mind, through responsibly regulating awareness, keeping tabs of many pieces of information, only bringing credible insights that matter to full attention, is taking some of the weight out of daily thinking and protecting from information overload. You might find Sigmund Freud's theory on dream interpretation interesting.

I can't remember being trapped in a dream, I do occasionally force myself to wake up from a dream that I sense is about to turn bad. 

I don't dream in sufficient detail, or remember my dreams in sufficient detail, to register senses. My dreams are heavily focused on problem solving, whether at work, in social relationships or in understanding myself. It would appear that I am also locked into thinking when I dream, which I hadn't realised until now.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Phyrrha said:


> In colour, I think, replicating real life albeit with some interesting metaphorical twists; it is the vivid reality rather than colours that remain in memory.
> 
> Both. I have lucid dreams, mostly about work, refining my strategy and work while strangely conscious that I'll awake having made no progress. Quite often these dreams are on a loop resetting the same problem again and again. There usually comes a point when I realise that I've worked through the problem multiple times, which, although still asleep, confirms to me that I'm dreaming.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing- i find it interesting how you analyze your dreams and break down analyzation for it. Out of curiousity - Are you able to feel any senses in your dreams? Touch anything? 


I do find Freud's psycho analysis interesting - I should look more into it  

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

> Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake )
> Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream?
> Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ?
> Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with
> ...


I dream in colors; usually it's like a movie - both visual and verbal. Sometimes emotional too.
Lucid dreaming is rare, but has occured a few times. 

Don't believe in the paranormal. Never been trapped in a dream.

senses? Hmm, I don't remember. It's usually more like a 3rd person view, as well. I don't dream much.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake )
> Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream?
> Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ?
> Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with
> ...






_*Is it in color:*_ Yes, except once or twice I had special effects dreams that were in monochrome. I've also dreamed with end credits before. opcorn:

_*if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake:*_ Good question! I don't think I ever thought about it, but I think they're usually darker than your average waking palette.

*Are your dreams more verbal or visual:* Visual.

*Do you lucid dream:* No.

*What senses do you use when dreaming:* Sight & sound. Occasionally proprioception and balance.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Sometimes, I find myself waking up when my feet kick the air in my dreams and in real life.

My dreams tend to take on themes of: someone attacking me, spiritual, a house with many rooms that lead up to several new rooms, or a desolate location on another planet or time zone.

I heard with fighting dreams, where you're literally yelling or kicking to save your own life, in some cultures, they believe it's ghost related. I'm not sure about how to explain that phenomenon, but it's also like the sensation of falling in one's dreams and then waking up thinking you had an fall, and you're actually shaking.

Dreams about rooms and the desolate locations also tend to be reoccurring- I revisit these dreams a lot. My favorite ones are when I'm flying or floating- the feeling of freeness and freedom- so _uplifting! _I love that feeling, especially in dreams.:heart:


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

strawberryLola said:


> Sometimes, I find myself waking up when my feet kick the air in my dreams and in real life.
> 
> My dreams tend to take on themes of: someone attacking me, spiritual, a house with many rooms that lead up to several new rooms, or a desolate location on another planet or time zone.
> 
> ...


I have had dreams that lead to different rooms - and some of the rooms provide visual that are so abstract ( neon white forest or waking into a painting or computer) that me in my dream know that I’m actually dreaming 
That’s interesting- I don’t believe in ghost , or that dream can forecast anything- for the human mind loves making connections/more so If it is a random connection - I wish I could believe in dreams though - for I had many love ones who passed away visiting me in my dreams 

Are your dreams more visual or audio or both and is it first person POV or third person or depending on the dream . 

Out of curiosity do you dream in color - if so how realistic are the colors 

Flying dreams are fun and horrifying for me - in my dream flying always seem natural - but it’s either I’m being chased by someone and started flying instead or it’s a natural ability for me to explore foreign places 

Do inanimate object or animals talk to you in your dreams 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Pippi said:


> _*Is it in color:*_ Yes, except once or twice I had special effects dreams that were in monochrome. I've also dreamed with end credits before. opcorn:
> 
> _*if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake:*_ Good question! I don't think I ever thought about it, but I think they're usually darker than your average waking palette.
> 
> ...


Do inanimate object or animals talk to you in your dreams ? And do you dream in first person - third person or a mixture of both ? 
Also can you feel water or read text or books while dreaming ? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

My dreams remind me of visual landscapes in (I'm not gamer) but a lot of the how do you call it? Virtual reality games,_ I think?

_I also love my rooms within rooms leading to other rooms dreams- it's very abstract, and sometimes, I have visitors that stay or people passing by but it feels more like a mystery novel.

I guess I don't know how else to describe it but it's more like visual and emotional- I don't really remember sounds or I don't know. I feel kind of in a trance just talking about it.  

It's more of a surrealistic feeling. Most of my dreams feel very surreal- I could be driving around a large giant oak tree, and with different levels where some spots are lit, and it's a feeling I get- ambiant, scared, desolate.

I truly think it's a healing mechanism. I don't always verbalize how I feel, and my dreams seem to be a way of emoting what I don't say but in a way where it's healing to experience that feeling. Other dreams I've had been a little scary, where I kinda saw certain things happening to my family member, and it actually happens. 

I love also dreams where you're half awake half asleep, I've even dreamt of one my friends calling, and then about 5 minutes later, she's calling and it's really trippy to dream something you don't intend to dream about and it becomes real.

I love the topic of dreams- especially- how about you? Have you ever had dreams from another lifetime before? Dreams about our deceased loved ones tend to be reassuring, at least for me, it's a sense in knowing they still care and maybe they still exist in one way or another, even if it's just a mere figment of our own imaginations, it's kinda nice knowing they're okay.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Do inanimate object or animals talk to you in your dreams ?


No. I'm not sure people even talk to me that much in dreams. They do, but mostly not.



> And do you dream in first person - third person or a mixture of both ?


I'm always there. What's a third-person dream? One that you're not personally involved in?



> Also can you feel water or read text or books while dreaming ?


I don't remember ever having felt water in a dream. I can read, but there's rarely anything to read. Sometimes speech and writing are gibberish, judging by how they come across while waking up, even though they seemed like they meant something--even something profound, sometimes--during the dream.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

I rarely dream. It is probably a couple of years since I recall a dream.



ai.tran.75 said:


> Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake )


Colors are dimmed and irrelevant and shapes are not all that clear. But it is clear what they represent, but it is felt rather than articulated.



ai.tran.75 said:


> Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream? Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ?


Strictly visual. I am usually aware I am in dream, but I do not drive the narrative, only my own action in it to an extent. More like an interactive movie or game. I do not set the stage voluntarily. I dream from my POV.



ai.tran.75 said:


> Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with


I do not, I believe it is a visual pattern regarding past or present experience. Typical ones are: falling (waking up with reflex of leg twitch), waiting on a crossroads with seemingly infinite line of cars coming from the direction with priority or exploration of old dark house (usually cellar or attic) with sense of mystery and undertones of lurking danger.



ai.tran.75 said:


> Have you ever been trapped in a dream ( like you try to wake up but cant)


No.



ai.tran.75 said:


> What senses do you use when dreaming - which one do you not use ( for example I usually know I'm dreaming when I can't tastes something or feel water )


It is mostly just sense of vision, perhaps the vestibular system to a degree for having a sense of motion. No tastes, smells, not even sounds that I recall.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

strawberryLola said:


> I love also dreams where you're half awake half asleep, I've even dreamt of one my friends calling, and then about 5 minutes later, she's calling and it's really trippy to dream something you don't intend to dream about and it becomes real.
> 
> I love the topic of dreams- especially- how about you? Have you ever had dreams from another lifetime before? Dreams about our deceased loved ones tend to be reassuring, at least for me, it's a sense in knowing they still care and maybe they still exist in one way or another, even if it's just a mere figment of our own imaginations, it's kinda nice knowing they're okay.


I can relate with the surrealism in my dreams- and burst of emotions - along with not being that emotional in real life . 
I’ve have had dreams that I’m somebody else - different gender - different time zone , but my dreams are extremely abstract hence I can’t take it seriously. 

* my grandmother passed away recently- I have had dreams of her visiting - most recently I dreamt that I was conversing with her when she suddenly told me that she needs to go for a walk- I told her to stay and that she can’t walk , but surprisingly i see her walking and then I realized in my dreams that she have already passed away and then I woke up 

I believe a part of our love ones stays alive in us through memories.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

while sleeping usually, if not it can get weird i've had times before where i've dozed off and woken up and dozed off again and that usually gives me sleep paralysis, which i always found pretty cool. had that before?


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Convex said:


> while sleeping usually, if not it can get weird i've had times before where i've dozed off and woken up and dozed off again and that usually gives me sleep paralysis, which i always found pretty cool. had that before?


I had that once. I was terrified. Learned about it later in a bio class, didn't know what it was at the time, and didn't know whether or not I was going to regain bodily control. I was so relieved that I did.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Pippi said:


> I had that once. I was terrified. Learned about it later in a bio class, didn't know what it was at the time, and didn't know whether or not I was going to regain bodily control. I was so relieved that I did.


hahah, the first time i got that i hyped myself up and started calling whatevers there a pussy and to show themselves and that i'd beat their ass, it took the fear away lmao


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Convex said:


> while sleeping usually, if not it can get weird i've had times before where i've dozed off and woken up and dozed off again and that usually gives me sleep paralysis, which i always found pretty cool. had that before?


Yeah body is still asleep body is awake- happens once in a while . 
I tend to have these dreams where I’m trying wake up - like I’ll be on my own bed - only to realize that I’m still in dream world - then I’ll try to wake up again for another 3 or 4 times ( I guess I can tell I’m dreaming bc I tend to check my phone - feel water or write something if it doesn’t make sense to me I know I’m dreaming )


Do you dream in colors ? And is it more visual?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

SilverFalcon said:


> I rarely dream. It is probably a couple of years since I recall a dream.
> 
> 
> Colors are dimmed and irrelevant and shapes are not all that clear. But it is clear what they represent, but it is felt rather than articulated.
> ...


Interesting - so your train of thoughts doesn’t run verbally in your mind while dreaming ? I find that fascinating- I’m usually aware that I’m dreaming as well but rarely am I able to control it - have you ever lucid dream ? 

I don’t believe that dream forecast anything either - agreed with it being past and present experience along with pent up emotions. I like that you’ve mentioned taste - smells and sound - those tends to be the triggers of making me realize that I am dreaming . 
How about touch or emotions- do you feel emotions in your dreams ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conspiracy (Dec 1, 2013)

Weird and often lucid. I will realise that I'm dreaming a lot, make objects move around/distort to test whether or not I'm dreaming (I always am)


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Yeah body is still asleep body is awake- happens once in a while .
> I tend to have these dreams where I’m trying wake up - like I’ll be on my own bed - only to realize that I’m still in dream world - then I’ll try to wake up again for another 3 or 4 times ( I guess I can tell I’m dreaming bc I tend to check my phone - feel water or write something if it doesn’t make sense to me I know I’m dreaming )
> 
> 
> ...


so basically you get lucid in dreams, that's so cool, i've always wanted to do that. for some reason i don't even remember if i dream in colors or not, i'd guess yes but it's not an important part of the dream, not black and white either. what's important is the vibe i get from it i'd say and the event that's going on, it's like a movie where i'm playing myself

i'm gonna go to sleep now, maybe i'll dream and i'll update you


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Conspiracy said:


> Weird and often lucid. I will realise that I'm dreaming a lot, make objects move around/distort to test whether or not I'm dreaming (I always am)


I tend to know that I’m dreaming - lucid dream is more of a hit or miss and it rarely goes my way - only sometimes - like I can move object or walk through paintings but I can’t imagine people or make them appear or disappear 

Do you dream in colors and is it more visual /audio or both 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conspiracy (Dec 1, 2013)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I tend to know that I’m dreaming - lucid dream is more of a hit or miss and it rarely goes my way - only sometimes - like I can move object or walk through paintings but I can’t imagine people or make them appear or disappear
> 
> Do you dream in colors and is it more visual /audio or both
> 
> ...


Same. I have a bit of control but not as much as I'd like. I only once made a person appear, it was an old friend of mine from school. I have no idea why I wanted him to turn up but I did lol.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Interesting - so your train of thoughts doesn’t run verbally in your mind while dreaming ? I find that fascinating- I’m usually aware that I’m dreaming as well but rarely am I able to control it - have you ever lucid dream ?


Just as I said, only visual, as if someone attached a VR goggles to your face with highly abstract and stylistic, blurry graphics. One gets what it represents, but not through a train of words.
The strangest one was me kind of discovering an attic of simple old wooden house, deciding then to take a look from the roof, from where I saw a dark woods and kind of shadows roaming around mindlessly, me jumping from tree to tree like a squirrel observing, trying not to be seen.
It's not even like a realistic timeline of a movie, but kind of distorted vision with a few loops and jumps forward. My decision is more like which way to explore, then detailed control over the vision. 



ai.tran.75 said:


> How about touch or emotions- do you feel emotions in your dreams ?


Curiosity, touch of fear in the one above, but not too obtrusive, growing impatience in the case of the infinite line of cars with priority on the crossroads, alarm in the falling dream.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake )
> Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream?
> Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ?
> Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with
> ...


My dreams are almost always just as vivid as reality. I find dream recall easy and I spend a lot of time thinking about my dreams as well. I go through periods of time where I feel that sharing my dreams is helpful and then through other periods of times when I want to hold them close and not let anyone know what they contain. 

When I say that my dreams are almost always just as vivid as reality, though, do consider that I'm Se inferior, so reality isn't too vivid to begin with lol.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

brightflashes said:


> My dreams are almost always just as vivid as reality. I find dream recall easy and I spend a lot of time thinking about my dreams as well. I go through periods of time where I feel that sharing my dreams is helpful and then through other periods of times when I want to hold them close and not let anyone know what they contain.
> 
> When I say that my dreams are almost always just as vivid as reality, though, do consider that I'm Se inferior, so reality isn't too vivid to begin with lol.


Lol my dreams are quite abstract- I mean the color and people and voices are realistic however it’s so abstract that I know I’m dreaming most of the time . Inanimate objects talks to me - i cannot feel water - read a book or write correctly / I tend to try texting or opening a book to read when I’m confused on whether I’m dreaming or not 

Do you feel more emotions in your dreams than you do in real life ? 
I’m more fearful and angry in my dreams and it’s like super abstract/ I got jealous of a refrigerator bc my partner cheated on me with it - I’m afraid of things that I never would be afraid of in real life like dolphins ( whom I dream to swim with ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake )


I can dream in color, black and white, and sometimes black and white with added bits of color. 



> Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream?


Visual 

It depends if I'm having a nightmare I'm normally a stranger or seeing through the eyes of a stranger those I recognize that I'm dreaming because it's not me in the dream or not my body. If I'm having one of my pleasant ones which seem to wrap around a common theme of spending time with future children I'm highly unaware that I'm dreaming and can almost be a shock to my system waking up from that, no longer having them. 

This song popped in my head when I thought of lucid dreams








> Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ?


I guess neither it's more like real life, they're extremely realistic. 
Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with 



> Have you ever been trapped in a dream ( like you try to wake up but cant)


Sometimes, mostly the nightmare ones. Like screaming to myself I would really like to wake up now.



> What senses do you use when dreaming - which one do you not use ( for example I usually know I'm dreaming when I can't tastes something or feel water )


I can use all senses taste, smell, touch, sight, and hear. Again they're extremely vivid realistic experiences. I can even read in them.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Have you ever been trapped in a dream ( like you try to wake up but cant)


It's the opposite. I've experienced sleep paralysis, and it was scary, but I wasn't dreaming at that point. When I wake up from a dream, I usually overwhelmingly want to get back to it. Unfinished business. In a way, it seems realer than waking life, because the element of self-consciousness isn't there as a filter.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Pippi said:


> It's the opposite. I've experienced sleep paralysis, and it was scary, but I wasn't dreaming at that point. When I wake up from a dream, I usually overwhelmingly want to get back to it. Unfinished business. In a way, it seems realer than waking life, because the element of self-consciousness isn't there as a filter.


Oh yeah sleep paralysis could be annoying and irritating all at once. For me I have a tendency of realizing that I’m dreaming and then trying to escape the nightmare by waking up on my own bed only to realize that half way out of bed the room looked odd hence I’ll wake up again- walk out to be bathroom - turn on the sink but can’t feel the wetness of the water - so I’ll blink myself awake again and then it’s back onto bed again - I used to be terrified of those dreams - but nowadays I just play along with it and try to lucid dream which never works out the way I wanted to unfortunately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

NIHM said:


> I can dream in color, black and white, and sometimes black and white with added bits of color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It interesting how you can read in your dreams - for me that’s the defining point of knowing that I’m in the dream - the text in the books doesn’t make sense or when I take out my pen to write I’ll finish what I wrote only to not remember what I’ve written and realize that whatever I’ve written down isn’t exactly what I remembered- hence I know I’m dreaming . Same with feeling water - I don’t get wet hence it clues me into knowing that I’m siting a dream. 
Regarding your other post - mirror images could be either fun or scary for me . 
My dreams are definitely vivid and it feels real but I guess since the scenario is so abstract or odd I’m able to figure out that I’m dreaming  

Are you ageless in dreams ? Or do you know your age ? Have you ever dreamt of being your younger self? Or meeting a fictional character or celebrity except in your dreams you’re well acquainted with them ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Oh yeah sleep paralysis could be annoying and irritating all at once. For me I have a tendency of realizing that I’m dreaming and then trying to escape the nightmare by waking up on my own bed only to realize that half way out of bed the room looked odd hence I’ll wake up again- walk out to be bathroom - turn on the sink but can’t feel the wetness of the water - so I’ll blink myself awake again and then it’s back onto bed again - I used to be terrified of those dreams - but nowadays I just play along with it and try to lucid dream which never works out the way I wanted to unfortunately


Wow! I don't think that has ever happened to me. The moment I realize I'm dreaming, I wake up. But usually, I never realize I'm dreaming, and even when I wake up, it can take some moments to figure it out, lol. I have a horrible time getting up in the mornings, partly for that reason.

I've had dreams in which someone was telling me something very profound, or I was thinking or saying it myself, and then while waking up, with the dream still kind of going on but fading out, all the profound words turn out to be gibberish. I think people have experienced something like that on drugs, too.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> It interesting how you can read in your dreams - for me that’s the defining point of knowing that I’m in the dream - the text in the books doesn’t make sense or when I take out my pen to write I’ll finish what I wrote only to not remember what I’ve written and realize that whatever I’ve written down isn’t exactly what I remembered- hence I know I’m dreaming . Same with feeling water - I don’t get wet hence it clues me into knowing that I’m siting a dream.
> Regarding your other post - mirror images could be either fun or scary for me .
> My dreams are definitely vivid and it feels real but I guess since the scenario is so abstract or odd I’m able to figure out that I’m dreaming
> 
> ...


The only thing in my dream that's not in detail are people's faces but I still have an idea of who I am, race, general description, and age. Like one I had with a serial killer for several years while in Texas, I called him the 60-minute man. It's because he loved to listen to the same song over and over again, while he tortured, raped, and killed his victim. 






I used to love this song as a child but having this dream over and over again, makes me still to this day get a chill and unnerved by it. 

He was a truck driver, tall like over 6 ft, heavy set with a beer a gut, and elderly at the time I was having the dreams of him I would say he was 48 years old maybe 50. He was white and eyes were blue. He always smelt of cigarettes, I think he has a cavity because there was decay in his breath too, and he always used a cheap Stetson cologne to make him smell better. I've never met anyone that looks like him. If I did, I would probably freeze in my track and start to shake. Sometimes I would have the dream from his point of view and feel the thrill and sometimes the terror from the victim. I could recognize I35 and a sign saying welcome to Waco when he pulled into a truck stop in the back. Also, when I'm him I know he's been getting away with this for a very long time. The last one I had of him was in 2015, right before I moved to Ohio. There are a lot more details but it's a nightmare. 

Currently, in Ohio, I'm having a weird one that likes to drown males after he keeps them for a while. He always marks a stone or tree nearby with a smiley face. One of his victims was wearing a blue and yellow hoody, I think he was from Michigan University or at least that's what I briefly saw on the hoody. The man was also tall, muscles, good looking, wealthy from the car he drove, and looked kind of Native American with dark eyes, dark hair but it was a business cut. NY plates on his car. I know he travels the northern states for business. The males don't really thrash much in the water but from reading his thoughts, he's drugged them with some untraceable plant to make them pliable. I wonder if he's trying to make it look like a natural drowning? He also has a thought that he's thrilled no one has caught him for a very long time. He's probably closer to the late 30s maybe early 40s. Again very good looking. The males he drowns seem to be good looking and young adults around 19-24. All white. His aren't as scary as the 60-minute man and he has good hygiene. This dream is always in full color. He doesn't listen to music when he goes to the dumpsite but yet is listening to talk radio over current events. Like the one I had in 2016 was discussing the upcoming presidential election. He heavily disliked both candidates and thought both were white scum. I have him at least twice a year now. I know while he's dumping the body that he has several males locked up somewhere, that no one is going to find them and he does think of the thrill of raping them over and over again. Dominating them. I think he enjoys picking out the most athletic and hetero males he can find. Strangely he kills them peacefully like losing a lover. Just drowns them in a body of water, most are rivers. Again, they're drugged. He doesn't cry over them, still slightly sad to see them go but also excited that he gets to pick out new prey. He thinks of them as prey. I always have this one from his point of view and not the victims. 

I've had others throughout the years. Several other serial killer ones but I also have dreams of plane crashes, fires, drownings, car crashes, earthquakes, bombings, mass shootings, etc. Again all of mine are based in a reality with a lot of details. Like the 60 -minute man one I see only in black and white, except the color of his eyes and the blood is always a dark purplish turning to crimson. 

No, I've never dreamt of being my younger self, If I do dream the pleasant ones I'm always a little bit older with a baby or a couple of years older with a whole flock of kids around me doing motherly things for them. I've never dreamt of myself being younger. I have seen dreams through a child when I'm lost in the woods or I've found a pond and drown in it but it's not me. It some other child that doesn't even resemble me. 

I've never dreamt of a fictional character (at least from a movie or book) all of these seem so real and the really bad ones are normally strangers to me.

I did have one of my best friend Heather (I have two friends named Heather). This one is still in San Antonio. Her husband is heavyset and she was pregnant at the time. I had a dream where she had the child and was sobbing as they lowered him into the grave. He died of a heart attack. I told her about it a couple of weeks later. She at first told me that it was silly because Lee's most recent check-up his heart was fine. The week after that she called me fairly upset that she had confronted him and had found a way to get him to tell her that his last visit was far from fine and that the doctor was heavily concerned about his heart, basically she caught him in a lie. Anyways she stayed on his ass about food and drinks to helps his heart out, he lost 150 pounds. No death as of today. 

I never met a celebrity in my dreams either.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

NIHM said:


> The only thing in my dream that's not in detail are people's faces but I still have an idea of who I am, race, general description, and age. Like one I had with a serial killer for several years while in Texas, I called him the 60-minute man. It's because he loved to listen to the same song over and over again, while he tortured, raped, and killed his victim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa that’s scary - I’ve never had dreams of serial killers . Most of my nightmare pertains to a kidnapping/rape incident that happened to me as an adolescent or dreams where I’m extremely angry over something- I’m not an angry person but I guess emotions intensify in my dreams. 

* Do these serial killing dreams pertains to you watching crime films or tv shows or have it always been around ? 

Interesting that you dream of the future - My dream of the future is rare but I do have dreams of seeing my elementary or junior high teachers only to realize I graduated long ago - I never know my age in my dream nor do I pay attention to much of it 

I think I
Has Freddy Krueger visited me in my dream before but it was a friendly conversation more so than a nightmare . My nightmare if dealing with supernatural tends to have demons or people who are possessed - in those dreams I’m my fears are intensify - in reality I wouldn’t be scared 

Some of my dream are very abstract- walking into a room where it’s purely neon white like and have beautiful colorful images and shapes that I’ve never seen before - in those scenario I know I’m dreaming but would join along for the ride 

Some of my dreams are hilarious when I wake up but upsetting when I’m dreaming about it - for example my husband leaving me for our refrigerator lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Pippi said:


> Wow! I don't think that has ever happened to me. The moment I realize I'm dreaming, I wake up. But usually, I never realize I'm dreaming, and even when I wake up, it can take some moments to figure it out, lol. I have a horrible time getting up in the mornings, partly for that reason.
> 
> I've had dreams in which someone was telling me something very profound, or I was thinking or saying it myself, and then while waking up, with the dream still kind of going on but fading out, all the profound words turn out to be gibberish. I think people have experienced something like that on drugs, too.


When I try Lucid dreaming I’ll wake up or it’ll turn out as something I didn’t want at all - but most of the time I’m aware that I’m dreaming and would just let my subconscious takes over . 

Interesting - do you remember the in between stage of about to fall asleep but you’re in between dreamworld and reality ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Panavision 3D 
My dreams are mostly visual with little dialog
Mostly visual and sometimes absurd
No nightmares


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

VinnieBob said:


> Panavision 3D
> My dreams are mostly visual with little dialog
> Mostly visual and sometimes absurd
> No nightmares


What senses can you feel in your dreams ? And do you know when you’re dreaming ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

I feel zero when dreaming
If you mean I’m aware of my state of dreaming while dreaming than no
Dreams are no more than the unconscious thoughts of one self
When experiencing the phenomenon of sleep all the senses [visual, audial,conscious thought, etc] are blocked off from distractions

Try this fun experiment 
Play a loop of your favorite song or movie when you go to bed at night and your dream will be influenced


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Some of my dreams are hilarious when I wake up but upsetting when I’m dreaming about it - for example my husband leaving me for our refrigerator lol


:rolling:



ai.tran.75 said:


> When I try Lucid dreaming I’ll wake up or it’ll turn out as something I didn’t want at all - but most of the time I’m aware that I’m dreaming and would just let my subconscious takes over .
> 
> Interesting - do you remember the in between stage of about to fall asleep but you’re in between dreamworld and reality ?


Sometimes. Only if I wake up during that stage.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Whoa that’s scary - I’ve never had dreams of serial killers . Most of my nightmare pertains to a kidnapping/rape incident that happened to me as an adolescent or dreams where I’m extremely angry over something- I’m not an angry person but I guess emotions intensify in my dreams.
> 
> * Do these serial killing dreams pertains to you watching crime films or tv shows or have it always been around ?
> 
> ...


Ehh, I've gotten used to them. I've had them since I was eight years old, at least that's the earliest I can remember back. I do have to take sleeping pills to get to bed. 

No, I could binge-watch a show on Criminal Minds and Mindkillers and that night I'll have dreams of my perfect family or a Volcano erupting. Then one night I could be watching Dude Where's my Car and bam serial killer dream.

I wish I had abstract dreams, I don't. My friend would tell me ones about how she showed up late to her class and was naked and didn't know any answers to the exam. I never have those. I did have a slightly abstract one a couple of years back visiting South Korea for a photoshoot and going to a 2Ne1 concert. It was like I was in a music video, I was seeing through the eyes of someone else.

I had this song stuck in my head for hours after that dream. But the Dream kept saying cut and the set would be redone and they would do the acting all over again in some airport terminal. Then I would be in editing putting the video together. That one was actually fun. The airport scene didn't make the cut. So I guess I did dream of celebrities. They were the first. I just thought about that one. Who knew it would be about 2ne1. Though the ending of the dream was slightly annoying after going to the concert because I find out the album is not going to be released and no video that I've worked hard on (at least this is the stranger's feelings when I'm in the dream playing them.) It was a weird one. Maybe 2015 or 2016 can't remember. 

At least I think it was this song. *scratches head*. 





It might have been this song too. I can't remember.


----------



## darkpasts (Feb 11, 2020)

Very visceral with mysterious elements and strange variations on real life locations, scenarios and people. Visual, colourful... Nightmares of being chased by people, spiders or snakes, falling from heights... etc.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Dude, I woke up again this morning with unfinished, important business going on in my dream. What that was, I don't recall. I just hate the interruption.


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

Pippi said:


> Dude, I woke up again this morning with unfinished, important business going on in my dream. What that was, I don't recall. I just hate the interruption.


Lucid Dreams, dude......


*<<<<<<------------------take it frum a turtle skull!*

Lucid Dreams, dude, thats where it at.


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

*]Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake ) 

*mostly. 

*Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? 
*
primarily visual. 

*Do you lucid dream? *

on occasion. 


*Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with *

those with particularly repetitive habits and mundane dreams in general will likely experience a dream that seemingly forecasts the future by repeating their rather dull lives with predictable percision. And yes, some people's anxieties may spill over into dreams.. although, we tend to see this more within young children.

* Have you ever been trapped in a dream ( like you try to wake up but cant) 

*in a dream? no but I've experienced sleep paralysis.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Rift said:


> *]Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake )
> 
> *mostly.
> 
> ...


Interesting that your dreams primarily visual - mines both however my inner narrative and mind goes on the entire time and it involves a lot of people conversing with one another - what senses can you feel in dreams 

* yeah I don’t believe that dreams can forecast anything either - however people have a tendency to make connections with things that seems rare

* I’m not talking about sleep paralysis- but more so of thinking that you’re awake on your bed only to find out that you can’t see your feet or text messages and realizing that you haven’t woken up yet and try waking up again  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solarnis (Apr 9, 2018)

I don't really remember my dreams.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

solarnis said:


> I don't really remember my dreams.


Haha no problem- but since you’re here and I’m extreme curious about how your mind works - would you mind answering this thread ? 


How do you think
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=1206130&share_type=t&link_source=app 

And @NIHM or anyone that’s reading this - if you see this would you mind answering the thread I linked - it’s something that I have been working on for the last couple of years  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Naked, passed out and with slobber running down my jaw involuntarily.


----------



## solarnis (Apr 9, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Haha no problem- but since you’re here and I’m extreme curious about how your mind works - would you mind answering this thread ?
> 
> 
> How do you think
> ...


Sorry for the late reply. Covid hit and I'm in I.T. so I've been systematically gearing up my entire office to work from home and trying to explain the basics of how a computer works to a lot of the team. I don't mind answering the thread.


----------



## SilverNautilus (Apr 3, 2020)

This is a fascinating topic...



> Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake)?


My dreams have very little color, they vary from sepia images to grayscale. Occasionally I can see other colors, but this is unusual. In general my dreams tend to be dark



> Are your dreams more verbal or visual?


Visual



> Do you lucid dream?


Rarely. 
I did it intentionally once. I induced lucid dreaming through a fascinating experiment involving pink noise. The result was amazing, although the experience was so creepy that I did not dare to repeat it.



> Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both?


It is more like movie



> Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with?


Yes



> Have you ever been trapped in a dream ( like you try to wake up but cant)?


Yes



> What senses do you use when dreaming?


sight, hearing and touch




> Which one do you not use?


smell and taste


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

My dream has color, I think, but I'm not sure. It's visual, but seems like it has less resolution than awake state. I have had lucid dreams, but not many. The frequency of lucid dreaming is higher as I get older. A few of them are also false awakening dreams that are 3 to 4 levels deep. I have been trapped in lucid dreams before, but I could mentally break out of them within a minute or two (in dream time?). I have experienced using each of the five senses in dreams, usually only one stands out. Dreams can be insightful but I doubt that it can forecast the future. For example, when I was a kid, I remember dreaming about swimming when I haven't learned it yet. The next time I went to the pool, I taught myself to swim through my dream's experience.


----------



## crabandgoldfish (Apr 27, 2020)

I dream both verbally and visually. I believe my dream has color but foggy. Sometimes it's darker than in reality.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

SilverNautilus said:


> This is a fascinating topic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! I’m glad you’ve enjoy it  

I find it interesting that you see darker colors in dreams and that it’s more visual ? What about your daily inner thoughts ( outside of dreaming ?) 
Would you mind elaborating more about the pink noise during lucid dreaming  





SouDesuNyan said:


> My dream has color, I think, but I'm not sure. It's visual, but seems like it has less resolution than awake state. I have had lucid dreams, but not many. The frequency of lucid dreaming is higher as I get older. A few of them are also false awakening dreams that are 3 to 4 levels deep. I have been trapped in lucid dreams before, but I could mentally break out of them within a minute or two (in dream time?). I have experienced using each of the five senses in dreams, usually only one stands out. Dreams can be insightful but I doubt that it can forecast the future. For example, when I was a kid, I remember dreaming about swimming when I haven't learned it yet. The next time I went to the pool, I taught myself to swim through my dream's experience.


I can relate very much to most of what you’ve stated here - especially the part about lucid dreaming bc more frequent as I aged . The false awakening dreams happens to me quite often as well. 
I thought that’s interesting how you taught yourself to dream  likewise I don’t believe dreams can forecast future but my dreams have inspired me to call up a person or visit a place that I haven’t been to for a while 




crabandgoldfish said:


> I dream both verbally and visually. I believe my dream has color but foggy. Sometimes it's darker than in reality.


That’s interesting how you can remember the color scheme of your dream . How vivid or real does your dream feels to you ? Are you always yourself in your dreams 






Also if any of you guys have the time - I’m researching on how different minds work -so answer this is you have the time to 

How do you think
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=1206130&share_type=t&link_source=app


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crabandgoldfish (Apr 27, 2020)

I had a dream that in that dream i could feel warmness. Till now i still remember about that dream. It was about my ex hugging me while he was wearing a red shirt. After that dream i couldn't forget him at all although we had lose contact for 5 years. May be you couldn't believe me, but it's true. I tried to find him and gotcha! God granted my wish. I met him and we are getting married now. That's why i am interested in this topic because sometimes a dream could lead you to a different reality (sorry i know my grammar is sucks!).


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

crabandgoldfish said:


> I had a dream that in that dream i could feel warmness. Till now i still remember about that dream. It was about my ex hugging me while he was wearing a red shirt. After that dream i couldn't forget him at all although we had lose contact for 5 years. May be you couldn't believe me, but it's true. I tried to find him and gotcha! God granted my wish. I met him and we are getting married now. That's why i am interested in this topic because sometimes a dream could lead you to a different reality (sorry i know my grammar is sucks!).


That’s pretty damn awesome ! Wow . Thanks for sharing. I agree that dreams could lead you to a different reality , yours literally a dream come true where reality beats fantasy  

I’ve also met @Llyralen in my dreams right after I started on this dream thread , shes one of my best friend now . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

I dream having a beautiful girl sleeping alongside me. It helps me sleep sooner.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Xool Xecutioner said:


> I dream having a beautiful girl sleeping alongside me. It helps me sleep sooner.


Do you dream in colors like our daily life or Is it more vague 

How well can you feel your senses in your dreams ?

Are you aware that you’re dreaming when you’re dreaming ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

crabandgoldfish said:


> I had a dream that in that dream i could feel warmness. Till now i still remember about that dream. It was about my ex hugging me while he was wearing a red shirt. After that dream i couldn't forget him at all although we had lose contact for 5 years. May be you couldn't believe me, but it's true. I tried to find him and gotcha! God granted my wish. I met him and we are getting married now. That's why i am interested in this topic because sometimes a dream could lead you to a different reality (sorry i know my grammar is sucks!).


How wonderful! Congratulations!
Somehow our subconscious knows a lot of things. My dreams teach me and yes @ai.tran.75 and I both had dreams about each other and Ai is one of my very best friends. Our sunconscious KNOWS.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Do you dream in colors like our daily life or Is it more vague
> 
> How well can you feel your senses in your dreams ?
> 
> ...


Colors? Not really, but I moreso dream about stuff that is possible in reality. 

I get a stiffy and possibly other tactile senses tho mild. 

I am aware I'm dreaming at first, but then I succumb to my dream and follow where the hell it goes.


----------



## SilverNautilus (Apr 3, 2020)

> What about your daily inner thoughts (outside of dreaming)?


My thoughts also tend to be dark while awake (similar to Zdzisław Beksiński's paintings)




> Would you mind elaborating more about the pink noise during lucid dreaming


The pink noise promotes deep sleep, so during the "experiment" it functioned as a catalyst for lucid sleep. I used headphones to listen to it while I was lying in bed, ready to sleep. After about 30 minutes I had sensations similar to those triggered during sleep paralysis. Later I started to have very strange visions that felt extremely real. I also heard unpleasant voices.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

In color

Verbal and visual in the first person, as if I were experiencing it while awake in my everyday life (although I have had one or two dreams in the "third person" where I followed the subject of the dream around externally)

They are not narrated, but I have a constant inner monologue of thoughts just like I do while I'm awake. However I wouldn't consider it narration

Yes, I have had sleep paralysis maybe a dozen or so times

Never thought about it before, but my dreams are pretty much purely visual/auditory. I don't really smell, taste, or touch anything in my dreams unless it's something specifically relevant to whatever I am dreaming about

I don't think I've ever had a lucid dream. There was one time I realized I was asleep, but I immediately woke up


----------



## crabandgoldfish (Apr 27, 2020)

ai.tran.75 said:


> That’s pretty damn awesome ! Wow . Thanks for sharing. I agree that dreams could lead you to a different reality , yours literally a dream come true where reality beats fantasy 🙂
> 
> I’ve also met @Llyralen in my dreams right after I started on this dream thread , shes one of my best friend now .
> 
> ...


"Thanks a lot. It's good to join this thread. And you are really friendly, how you reply every post and concern about other's opinion. And about your dream with @Llyralen, did you communicate with her in your dream?


----------



## crabandgoldfish (Apr 27, 2020)

Llyralen said:


> How wonderful! Congratulations!
> Somehow our subconscious knows a lot of things. My dreams teach me and yes @ai.tran.75 and I both had dreams about each other and Ai is one of my very best friends. Our sunconscious KNOWS.


Yeah, i agree. Sometimes i think it's vision but sometimes my logic againts it. It's a mystery. Whether our dream try to tell a vision or just an everyday dream. And why such thing happens in our sleep? Is it mechanism to keep our health or side effects of brain activities? That's still a mystery. How did your dream teach you about subconscious? Was it tell you directly or by a repetitive scene in your dream? And how did you recognize your friend? So was it a lucid dream?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

crabandgoldfish said:


> Yeah, i agree. Sometimes i think it's vision but sometimes my logic againts it. It's a mystery. Whether our dream try to tell a vision or just an everyday dream. And why such thing happens in our sleep? Is it mechanism to keep our health or side effects of brain activities? That's still a mystery. How did your dream teach you about subconscious? Was it tell you directly or by a repetitive scene in your dream? And how did you recognize your friend? So was it a lucid dream?


I don’t think it’s a vision - my logic is definitely against it , I believe our brain enjoys making connections and when it’s randomizes it bc more deja vu like , however our dreams can sometimes influence our conscious . 
I started this dream thread years ago and @Llyralen was one of the first to reply - she told me that she doesn’t dream in everyday color which amuses me and I responded to her that I’ve never dreamt in black and white . Then when I fell asleep that night - I dreamt of walking into a room and everything /everyone in there was in black and white and I remembered thinking to myself “ oh I do have dreams in black and white , I can’t believe I told her that I didn’t, when I wake up I’ll tell her about this dream “and then I continued on with the dream. It’s not much of lucid dreaming but I was aware that I’m dreaming . I’m usually aware of when I’m dreaming though- indicator such as not feeling water - unable to see text on my phone etc will clue me in that I’m not dreaming
With her case she actually saw me in her dreams and there is color in her dream . 

This was her exact response( I made this thread 4 years ago ) 


QUOTE=Llyralen;39410905]First of all, you were in my dream last night. I thought about you the night before that when I saw colors. So I think my brain is now examining my dreams more. Then last night dreamed with you in it. I thought I'd PM you, but it's all for dream education so whatever-- I guess I'm an open book. =) What length is your hair now? In my dream it was short and kind of asymmetrical. Longer on the left side. We were standing on a hill with lots of bushes and trees below us and we were creating big pink or other fun-colored bubbles that would float down and explode with a bang when they hit the trees. Then they kept going too far out so we couldn't see, just hear them and heard someone shouting and wondered if someone got hurt at one point. So we stopped and we were behind a movie picture screen on the sides looking out at people and talking. That's all I remember.



Afterward we became really close due to the emotional and mental connection along with how our Ne mind work . I made another thread similar to this but it was in regards of how your think - you should check it out  

How do you think
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=1206130&share_type=t&link_source=app



Do you feel all 5 senses when you dream ? Can you feel water ? Can you see text or words while opening up a book or looking at your phone while dreaming ? Curious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Folsom (Jun 20, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Is it in color ( if so what colors - more pastel or like how it is when awake )


It's like it is when I am awake, but more like a static scene followed by disoriented movement and then another static scene, etc.



> Are your dreams more verbal or visual ? Do you lucid dream?


Visual with people talking sometimes, I don't think I lucid dream. It's difficult to know what you are controlling in a dream or not controlling. I'd go with not lucid dreaming though.



> Do you narrate your dream or is it more movie like or both ?


More like watching a movie.



> Do you believe that dreams can forecast the future or give you insight about a personal conflict that you're dealing with


Forecast the future? No.
Give insight about a personal conflict? Yes. However, the insight is usually quite obvious to me while I'm awake anyway. 
I've never had a dream about a personal conflict, woken up and said "Aha! I know what the problem is now and how to fix it!" 
It's more like, "I had a dream about that thing again that's bugging me, I get it subconscious, you don't have to keep telling me."



> Have you ever been trapped in a dream ( like you try to wake up but cant)


No.



> What senses do you use when dreaming - which one do you not use ( for example I usually know I'm dreaming when I can't tastes something or feel water )


I can see things and hear people talking in my dreams. That's it though.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Suntide said:


> In color
> 
> Verbal and visual in the first person, as if I were experiencing it while awake in my everyday life (although I have had one or two dreams in the "third person" where I followed the subject of the dream around externally)
> 
> ...


I can relate to most of what you said - especially the constant inner monologue. 

Sleep paralysis is when your mind is awake but body isn’t - it happens to me too a couple of times  but I was talking about being trapped within a dream- for example I tend to have dreams where I thought I have woken up - only to realize that I can’t feel the water when I’m trying to wash my face so I’ll try to wake myself up and then I’ll be on my old bed again only to realize that there’s carpet on the floor ( I don’t have carpet in my room) so I’ll try to wake up again and it continues on for a while . It used to freak me out but after creating this dream thread I decided to test out things instead of worrying how to wake up and it no longer became scary to me . 

I notice that you’re an isfj - Would you mind answering this thread for me ? It pertains similar to this but more along the line of how do you think 

How do you think
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=1206146&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Folsom said:


> It's like it is when I am awake, but more like a static scene followed by disoriented movement and then another static scene, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting can you elaborate more about the static scene - also are you aware /have you ever been aware that you’re dreaming when you’re dreaming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

SilverNautilus said:


> My thoughts also tend to be dark while awake (similar to Zdzisław Beksiński's paintings)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa that sounds kinda creepy but cool all at once - out of curiousness- are there signs in your dream that tells you that you’re dreaming - for example - not being able to read a page of a book aloud - seeing text on the phone - clothing not getting wet etc ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Folsom (Jun 20, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Interesting can you elaborate more about the static scene - also are you aware /have you ever been aware that you’re dreaming when you’re dreaming
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you imagine walking into a room and seeing a bunch of people that you know standing around and having conversations and then walk to the other side of the room and look at the same group of people from that new angle you can imagine yourself walking quite clearly. 
In my dream the walking is more of a blur, it's like it doesn't really happen, but I have this vague notion that movement is happening, even though I can't see it. 

Comparing it to a movie is actually very accurate because it's like taking a different camera angle on the same scene.

I might be in work in a dream, standing in a doorway looking into a room, and then the scene slowly blurs and shifts into being sat at my desk.

I think that i'm vaguely aware that I'm dreaming but it doesn't really register on a conscious level.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

crabandgoldfish said:


> Yeah, i agree. Sometimes i think it's vision but sometimes my logic againts it. It's a mystery. Whether our dream try to tell a vision or just an everyday dream. And why such thing happens in our sleep? Is it mechanism to keep our health or side effects of brain activities? That's still a mystery. How did your dream teach you about subconscious? Was it tell you directly or by a repetitive scene in your dream? And how did you recognize your friend? So was it a lucid dream?


Sleep scientists say that when you sleep you are connecting what you already know to what you are learning and we know that dreams help with that. During sleep your brain also keeps what is actually important in the fore-front and the things that during the day we worried about but that are not important fade away. So we know sleep does this. 

I personally think that our subconscious is good at connecting things and tries to tell my conscious about these things through dreams, but that is just how I experience it. I don’t know if it feels that way to someone with Ni while waking... I don’t know. At other times my dreams have helped me experience something that in real life I have not yet experienced and so I learn from that. Your dream also was working to tell you something. Something that was now ready for you and that you needed. 

With @ai.tran.75. I knew my brain had processed who she was and was showing me that she could be a close friend. Something that kind of astounded me was that my dream guessed her height correctly. My conscious brain had seen her pictures but had mis-guesses her height, but my subconscious somehow knew. So when I woke up I saw that there was some kind of post or something where she had stated her height and then I wondered if my brain had predicted she would try a new hair cut. Lol. The hair cut went a bit far, but if Ai and I knew how to make huge pink bubbles that made big popping sounds we would do it. We would also go hide out and watch drive through movies. Or I don’t know.. it’s not about what we would or wouldn’t do, really. I woke up and knew we would be friends and what the nature of that friendship felt like and that I could truly trust Ai (and I truly can) and around the same time her dream told her the same. 

I pay attention to my dreams and thoughts I have right before and after waking because they are usually not wrong. But it feels like there is a certain quality or feeling associated with the impression when it is something I should pay attention to. When my dreams are just nonsense or fun then I seem to know that too from the quality of emotion or from some kind of lack of conclusion that it makes. 

I grew up very religious and there was/is also a certain quality of feeling that happened when I felt like I was getting impressions or answers during prayer. I know that when people meditate their mind goes into different areas as well. You can watch Dario Nardi’s different brain waves form while he goes into meditation when he has one of those brain scans on. I bet there are quite a few of those online. Where you are seeing someone’s brain change dramatically while meditating and people train themselves to enter those states of mind. 

What does this info make you think about your own experience?


----------



## crabandgoldfish (Apr 27, 2020)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I don’t think it’s a vision - my logic is definitely against it , I believe our brain enjoys making connections and when it’s randomizes it bc more deja vu like , however our dreams can sometimes influence our conscious .
> I started this dream thread years ago and @Llyralen was one of the first to reply - she told me that she doesn’t dream in everyday color which amuses me and I responded to her that I’ve never dreamt in black and white . Then when I fell asleep that night - I dreamt of walking into a room and everything /everyone in there was in black and white and I remembered thinking to myself “ oh I do have dreams in black and white , I can’t believe I told her that I didn’t, when I wake up I’ll tell her about this dream “and then I continued on with the dream. It’s not much of lucid dreaming but I was aware that I’m dreaming . I’m usually aware of when I’m dreaming though- indicator such as not feeling water - unable to see text on my phone etc will clue me in that I’m not dreaming
> With her case she actually saw me in her dreams and there is color in her dream .
> 
> ...


Wow! First time i heard something like that. It's like your thoughts and your curiousity connect you to another thoughts. I can't bear my self to fantazise about how her thoughts change its shape become a wave that have same length with your wave then pull each other. And the waves entertwined. That's why she could materialized you in person. That's just my imagination 🙂 But the big question is how could i dreamt of my ex boyfriend whom i never talk to , see, and meet? And that's been 5 years since we communicate to each others. It's when i was in middle school. I never had thoughts about him. How could i dreamt of him hugging me with a super warmness? And make me have thoughts to stalk his facebook, get his contact and text him. Then every single thing going smoothly. Till now. Looking at my story, what's connect me with him? It's true that the dream influence my acts but what does make him appear in my dream without stimulation?


----------



## crabandgoldfish (Apr 27, 2020)

Llyralen said:


> Sleep scientists say that when you sleep you are connecting what you already know to what you are learning and we know that dreams help with that. During sleep your brain also keeps what is actually important in the fore-front and the things that during the day we worried about but that are not important fade away. So we know sleep does this.
> 
> I personally think that our subconscious is good at connecting things and tries to tell my conscious about these things through dreams, but that is just how I experience it. I don’t know if it feels that way to someone with Ni while waking... I don’t know. At other times my dreams have helped me experience something that in real life I have not yet experienced and so I learn from that. Your dream also was working to tell you something. Something that was now ready for you and that you needed.
> 
> ...


What you have said makes sense. Yeah i come to know it better now that you said your explanation that way. And also it depends on our perspective of course to see our dream as something reflective or not. May be you see your dream and learn that to reflect something you already know inside but unable to come up outside because some factors you dont know. And you accept it as something good. That's good to try. After i join this thread i feel like to pay more attention to my dream 🙂 


I am not religious person but my boyfriend does. I really want to become one. But sometimes i have so much questions in my head that keep me away from that. So, that's why i really envy someone who can be one of religious persons. I really cant focus on my prayer. Every night i am rarely pray. But i want to have a religious husband that's why i choose him. But i am not atheis. It's just i cant really get focus on prayer. It's sound interesting talking about meditation that i never do that.


----------

